# Fridge Compressor Line Frozed Dripping Water



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

Most likely overcharged


----------



## Bret86844 (Mar 16, 2016)

I think this could also happen due to low refrigerant level. May have a leak.


----------



## hkstroud (Mar 17, 2011)

> happen due to low refrigerant level


I agree, this is caused by low refrigerant.


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

Actually it definitely an overcharge. A refrigerator doesn't freeze up like an air conditioner on a low charge. A totally blocked coil (frozen) could do it, but he said it was cooling properly. It would provide very little cooling if it was froze over. I was waiting for a response back from him but he didn't respond so I didn't elaborate further. Problem is now the refrigerant needs to be removed as a liquid to get to the correct charge. But tap is on suction side so he will have to remove all refrigerant and weigh in a new charge. It does not have to be weighed in that type of compressor but it will eliminate the guesswork that someone has already done. If it were a linear compressor he would have to weigh the charge. I've not been able to charge a linear one successfully without weighing as the compressor runs different speeds. Average refrigerator takes maybe 6 ounces. It's very easy to overcharge. The tap is a dead giveaway. If he were to try and let some of the gas out it wouldn't work because he would not have the correct refrigerant components. Years ago before recovery you could let out a little refrigerant 12 and you could watch the ice melt as you let it out. Crack the valve and the ice would move back 1/2 inch or so. You could watch the ice drop off all the way back into the cabinet. But with 134a it won't work.


----------



## NitrNate (May 27, 2010)

agree that it's overcharged. you can safely vent on the tap, r134a is a pure refrigerant and does not have "components" other than oil and you lose a lot more oil on liquid side than suction.

they key is attaching a manifold to it to get the suction side pressure to the manufacturers recommendation. there should be a service sheet somewhere on the fridge, mine is behind the plastic piece that pops off under the doors in the front. also, make sure you run the compressor for awhile with the manifold hooked up to stabilize the pressures before checking. then start to slowly vent, let it run awhile again to stabilize and keep doing it till you get it right. not that hard really.


----------

